# Steroid Side Effects. Must Read B4 You Start A Course!



## SD

Purpose of this thread is to enlighten first time users of what they are undertaking, so much focus goes on getting bigger that I think there is a complacency about what may go wrong as a result, I blame this partly on the poor reception side effects threads get, both Paul G and I have done them before but they get little in the way of attention, never underestimate the power of denial!

I used Mick Harts Laymans guide to steriods as the template only for this article but thats all as its utter sh1te and not particularly helpful. I found some more info here and on this thread here.

The side effects listed here may be direct i.e liver damage or indirect i.e Hepatitus meaning that for example as long as you don't share a needle you won't get Hepatitus this way but that if you take c17 alpha alkylated steroids you will get some liver toxicity.

All of the side effects listed here are possible but I am not saying they are probable, however the common ones are hyperlinked to threads by members reporting those side effects so you can see they can happen or articles for further reading.

I have suggested some self help methods in red, there is also more help in the linked threads and articles, but the best help is to cease use of the steroids altogether as this commonly is the cure to most of the side effects, few are permanent. If symptoms persist go to your GP, if in doubt go to your GP.

1. Hair Loss/ Hair Gain 

With androgenic AAS, there is an increase in hair turnover which may result in male pattern baldness developing. AAS may also cause an increase in the growth of facial and body hair.

Use low androgenic AAS, possibly use HCG, which although stimulates FSH (follicular stimulating hormone) it is in reference to follicles in the testes NOT hair follicles. Use AAS known to not readily convert to DHT (Dihydrotestosterone).

2. Headaches

As a result mostly of high blood pressure.

Use an AI such as Femora or Arimidex during cycle to prevent water retention.

3. Eyes

Yellow staining from Jaundice caused by liver damage.

Cease steroid use immediately, especially C17AA (dbol etc). Consult a GP.

4. Chest

Gynocaemastia, Reduction in breast size (women).

Use an AI or SERM (clomid/Nolva) during cycle and construct a good PCT.

5. Liver

Tumours, Liver damage, Liver Failure.

Avoid C17AA steroids, do NOT drink alcohol on cycle or take other liver toxic medications (i.e Paracetamol) unless absolutely necessary. Try Milk thistle, ALA or Liv 52.

6. Abdomen

Nausea, Vomiting, Diahorrea, Indigestion

Take orals with food, use antiacids as necessary.

7. Prostrate

Prostatic hypertrophy (enlargement), Prostate cancer from raised IGF1.

Get prostrate checked regularly especially if you find peeing difficult even though you need to go regularly. Take Saw Palmetto and Selenium.

8. Skin

Rashes, Acne, Stretch Marks, yellowing of skin with jaundice, co****ning of the skin (women).

Good nutrition, vitamin supplementation, zinc supplementation, with severe acne steroids aren't for you, with jaundice cease AAS use immediately and seek a GP.

9. Muscles/Tendons/Ligaments

Increased risk of injury to these areas as more motor units than usual utilised per rep, providing greater force.

Use a progressive programme, warm up well (at least 3-5 sets).

10. Ankles/Knees

Swelling from fluid retention and pressure.

AI such as Femora or Arimidex.

11. Brain

Mood swings, aggression, irritablility, rage, insomnia, fatigue, personality changes, depression, increased libido, reduced inhibitions, increased confidence, Psychological Addiction (withdrawal and dependancy disorders).

DO NOT TAKE AAS IF YOUR LIFE IS NOT 100% IN ORDER! AAS doesn't make you upset but if you already are, it ampifies the emotions, sometimes dramatically.

12. Face

Facial puffiness from water retenion, Hursuitism, increased hair growth (undesirable in women), Hypertrophy of sebaceous glands (greasy skin)

Use an AI or SERM during and after cycle.

13. Voice

Deepening of voice.

Avoid androgenic AAS.

14. Heart

Increased risk of heart disease, myocardial hypertrophy (enlarged heart), decreased HDL and elevated LDL cholesterol, increased Blood Pressure.

Excellent diet, supplementation with vitamins, Garlic and fish oils. Regular exercise.

15. Kidneys

Kidneys stones from proteinuria and raised LDL cholesterol, kidney failure.

Drink lots of water 4L +, take vit C 3g+ per day, Fish oils up to 12g per day, Cranberry extract.

16. Genital

Hypogonadism (shrunken balls), Impotence (post cycle), sterility (Azoospermia), frequent erections, infertility, enlarged clitorus (females), Cessation of menstrual cycle.

Use HCG during cycle 500iu e3d, and post cycle. Use SERMS in your PCT for a sensible period.

17. Injection Sites

Infection, Abcess Formation,Allergic Reaction, Hepatitus B&C, Aids.

18. Bones

Premature closing of the epiphysis resulting in cessation of longitudinal growth (stunted growth). Testosterone will speed up growth by causing premature puberty but the estrogen from aromatisation will cause premature epiphyseal (bone growth plate) closure. Osteoporosis from excessive protein intake.

Do not take AAS before your growth plates (epiphysis) have sealed. In men this is normally by age 21, in women by age 18 but people differ. If you do take it, then run an AI alongside at moderate doseage. If in doubt don't do it!

19. General

Increased cancer risk, reduced Immune system, increased Insulin resistance simulating Type 2 Diabetes, decreased thyroid function through reduction of TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone).

Excellent nutrition, anti oxidant supplementation, combat free redicals, fresh fruit and veg in diet. Quit smoking!

Mods, please feel free to edit post and add anything you think would be useful!

It would also be really useful for people who have experienced any of the above side effects to put there experiences here and how they dealt with the problem or treated it.

Needless to say there will be many of us who haven't experienced some, most or any of the problems listed but it isnt the threads intention to formulate an argument but to inform of the possible consequences of taking this route.

hth

SD

References

1. Alen, M., P. Rahkila. Anabolic-androgenic steroid effects on endocrinology and lipid metabolism in athletes. Sports Med. 6: 327-332, 1988

2. American College of Sports Medicine. Position stand on the use of anabolic-androgenic steroids in sport. Med. Sci. Sports Exerc. 19(5): 534-539, 1987

3. Bahrke, M.S., C.E. Yesalis, J.E. Wright. Psychological and behavioral effects of endogenous testosterone levels and anabolic-androgenic steroids among athletes; a review. Sports Med. 10(5): 303-337, 1990

4. Cohen, J.C., R. Hickman. Insulin resistance and diminished glucose tolerance in power lifters ingesting anabolic steroids. J. Clin. Endocrinol. Metab. 64: 960-963, 1987

5. De Piccoli, B., F. Giada, A. Benettin, F. Sartori, E. Piccolo. Anabolic steroid use in body builders: an echocardiographic study of left ventricular morphology and function. Int. J. Sports Med. 12(4): 408-412, 1991

6. Haupt, H.A. Anabolic steroids and growth hormone. Am. J. Sports Med. 21(3): 468-474, 1993

7. Wilson, J.D. Androgen abuse in athletes. Endocr. Rev. 9(2): 181-199, 1988


----------



## ParaManiac

good post doc!


----------



## Delhi

At first I thought this was going to be a steroid bashig thread but its not.

Recommend for a sticky................


----------



## The Rave

Nice post mate, never seen side effects and ways to overcome them aswell.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mason

good thread.i didnt realise how in depth you had to be when taking supplements.


----------



## ah24

benji456 said:


> Does anyone reckon that LA Muscle norateen heavyweight II is werth buying and are the results as gd as they say they are.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Stop fkin posting this:gun:


----------



## nittythekid

very informative post

11. Brain

Mood swings, aggression, irritablility, rage, insomnia, fatigue, personality changes, depression, increased libido, reduced inhibitions, increased confidence, Psychological Addiction (withdrawal and dependancy disorders).

What? mood swings....i never in my life....you must be making this up....


----------



## sam 79

can any one advise me,,, i havebought some trenobolone acetate and some masteron. Am not sure how to use these together , what results i can expect and more importantly what side effects.Am espescially concerned about hair loss,,,am a novice user looking to improve my lean look.Please help


----------



## am1ev1l

sam 79 said:


> can any one advise me,,, i havebought some trenobolone acetate and some masteron. Am not sure how to use these together , what results i can expect and more importantly what side effects.Am espescially concerned about hair loss,,,am a novice user looking to improve my lean look.Please help


Hey Sam, you should really start a new thread with this one.

Tren is not usually for the novice user and as for how to take them - well you should have researched this first. If you post your stats - height, weight, approx bodyfat %, how long you have been weight training, what your diet is like and what your goals are. Then we'll be able to give you better advice, in terms of their suitability and dose.


----------



## ShaunMc

The only side effect i have ever experienced is with D bol i get massive depression on this .... it gets so bad that i end up feeling like my whole life is going down the drain. The last time i did d bol i ended up stopping mid cycle as i just felt like **** everyday. Has anyone expereinced this ....... i never feel this way on any other gear at any dose.

:innocent:


----------



## Tatyana

From Sassy69

what is it that you are expecting from a cycle, did you do your research so you know what to expect, what is your goal (and is it a reasonable and appropriate goal for an AAS cycle) and is your diet & training already spot on? If no, don't bother. Come back in 2 years when you've got some time invested and have successfully applied discipline and consistency instead of relying on the drugs. No quicky fixes or magic pills.

I'm still going to go w/ the conservative approach and not recommend stacking stuff you've never used before. Women are immensely more sensitive to AAS than men so if something is overdosed or not what you think it is, that can really F you up. The next step is that only each individual will know how they react to each compound and whether or not they are ok w/ the sides they get. I'd start exactly w/ ver at 5 mg ED for 1.5 - 2 weeks and if no adverse effects, then up to 10 mg ED for 12-ish weeks. YOu can run this stuff at low doses for a relatively long time. (Not forever. but for longer than guys can.)

It is a huge jump in sides from var to primo so its not like its linearly stronger from var or something like that. Primo is often recommended for women as an option past anavar. Winstrol is another one, I guess because it has always tended to be widely available and more affordable than primo. Primo in past years has had a history of being faked a lot and its not cheap.

I think that the faking is happening less but dont' quote me. Both winstrol & primo are much more androgenic than anavar. Neither converts to estrogen so you dont' get the water retention from something that aromatizes sot hey are good for cutting. Sides like hair loss and acne are much more pronounced for primo and primo, though shorter acting than Equipoise, is still a longer clear time than wintrol or var. It takes about 5 weeks to actually 'kick in' as well... also much longer than var or winny.

For sides, you can expect the following of any AAS in varying degrees. Everything except var is going to have most of these sides:

- hairloss

- acne / oily skin / hair

- enlarged & more sensitive clitoris

- potential for vaginosis / yeast infections

- higher blood pressure - occassional bloody noses are not uncommon

- increase in bad cholestrol

- sometimes trouble sleeping (CNS stimulation)

- menstrual cycle will be interrupted

- sometimes something like a flu will hit when your body is acclimating to the presence of the new compound -- guys often talk about "sus flu" -- same thing.

If the compound converts to estrogen, you also get some estrogenic effects like water retention.

Generally everything related to increased presence of DHT.

I invite you to check out the link in the previous post about AAS half lives & clear times and also google "steroid profiles" to get more info. THere is a lot of info out there about the compounds themselves.

As I mentioned above, I'm just not a big fan of stacking stuff you've never used before, much less having never used anything... its always your own personal experiment - not trying to scare anyone,, but if **** happens what are you going to do? You're self-medicating w/ male hormones possible gotten from website selling stuff from Afghanistan.

That's not exactly a guaranteed and safe thing to stick in your body... so the woman using this stuff needs to be responsible for educating herself so she can make informed decisions and take an intelligent & conservative approach to each new compound she chooses to introduce into her system.

If something does happen or you decide you dont' like the sides, how soon before it clears your system and the sides go away? Its not like "The minute I see the first side effect, I'll stop." If you are using primo, for example, you can stop as fast as you want, you still have that compound in your system for the next several weeks. So the hair will continue to come out, your period won't show up for a while and you may get acne until its all clear.

Just saying you need to manage it at every step. It is on you - anyone else can recommend any cycle or any approach, even the husband / boyfriend / whoever w/ the best intentions. Its still YOU that has to deal w/ any sides.

__________________

From Amazon Doll

I've done my fair share of cycles over the years and know quite a few women that have as well.

Here are some things that I have come to believe:

For Females: Keeping Virilization to a Level you can Live With while Using anabolic androgenic steroids.

By Amazon Doll.

1. If you start to get sides while you are on a cycle, there is no guarantee that the sides will go away once you stop.

2. By using fast acting esters, you can drop the cycle immediately and maybe, just maybe the sides will go away. 90% of the time they do......but not always.

3. As soon as you get sides you don't want to live with, drop the cycle. Maybe the sides will go away, maybe not. Figure out ahead of time what will YOU be willing to live with for the rest of your life and if you get to that point with your sides, don't go beyond them. Stopping the cycle then may prevent further sides.

4. That sore throat is not allergies or a cold or you over-training, it is the thickening of your vocal cords and it may not ever go back to the way it was before your cycle

5. Lets say (hypothetically) you do 3 cycles and you get rid of 98% of your sides at the end of each one. You will still have 6% more masculinization than before you ever started doing them. That's only 3 cycles....what does 5 years of cycles look like on you?

6. All the women I know that have used steriods look it somewhere on their body.

7. Before you decide to use anabolic androgenic steroids figure on this: No matter how small your cycles, you will have probably always have: some hairs to pluck on your upper lip or chin, your clit will be a little larger, that squeaking in your voice is the beginnings of voice changes and it might not go away.

8. Don't let anyone tell you that Anavar - oxandrolone - is safe as far as sides. My voice is very effected by Anavar - oxandrolone - and my clit is as well.

9. Women! You will gain weight when you do a cycle. If you can't handle a few pounds, maybe this stuff is not for you. Water weight combined with muscle growth will make you look bigger & thicker. Your face may get puffy even if you are dieting while on. Most women don't look very "pretty " while on.

10. Dieting while on will not give you new muscle growth, just help you hold some muscle you have while you cut. Most cutting can be done with proper diet & exercise and not have the chances of virilization anabolic androgenic steroids gives.

11. Not eating enough protein and at regular intervals throughout the day, will be like throwing your gear down the toilet but keeping the potential sides. Proper training & eating up to, during and after is your cycle will help you hold the gains you made. Don't do what so many do and fall off the training & nutritional wagon once your cycles over or you loose it all and the sides stay.

It's all about fine tuning the diet because a female will get sides and I don't care what anyone says, a female will get sides


----------



## Jay83

Quality post with good bite-sized information!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## oggy1992

cheers mate nice post


----------



## pumpman

gud stuff to know nice 1


----------



## Deano!

not read all replies, but i just come on to make a topic which can be answered in this simple reply :

im looking at using steroids in the future but i really want to mrs to be on board, ive read a couple of articles online and ive read that basicly theres been no long term investigations that relate steroids to death, and the only common side effects are hair loss, acny & anger...... may sound like a noob reply but i read many different things, you guys use them most so id like your opinion please


----------



## SD

Hey Deano,

Not sure what you are asking mate, are steroids safe? depends on dose, time of usage, your personal tolerance level, any pre-existing medical conditions and the compounds used so no-one will be able to answer for you as its a very individual thing.

Will steroids kill you? unlikely to be the only reason, but they may make a pre-existing condition much worse. Look at your own medical history and take advice from the original post.

If you have decided to take the plunge then do so with all the right knowledge, read, read and read some more, its this that will save you if something goes wrong, its not that likely to but as I said they are very much an individual thing.

Start on a very simple course, have all the right ancillaries available before you start and build up to bigger courses from there, if you think that this route is for you.

Regards

SD


----------



## BBBoy

I was very lucky with side effects. The only effects that I experienced was a bit of water retention and a boost in my sex drive, which I enjoyed a lot!


----------



## d2k2

Look at some phytotherapy too, some Maca could maybe help your body to produce test naturally again. It did for me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SD

d2k2 said:


> Look at some phytotherapy too, some Maca could maybe help your body to produce test naturally again. It did for me. Just my 2 cents.


According to wiki, maca has not shown to have any effect on sex hormones in humans so not sure this would help but I am definately all for alternative medicine.

SD


----------



## meera

Nice article. I can relate to some of it. My first cycle was Deca Durabolin followed, after a break, by a "very light" Anavar cycle in 2006. 2 years later, all of sides have gone albeit I cannot sing all the girly sharp notes! Speed in hair growth, hair loss, sleeplessness, lower anger thrreshold, cliteral hypertophy have subsided. I have also lost a lot of the weight I gained but this is also due to not being so strict in my training and eating regime. I miss my bodybuilder physique and want it back. With a little more time on my hands now, I am getting back into my training hopefully in 2 weeks time and intend to run another Anavar cycle in the near future.


----------



## SD

meera said:


> Nice article. I can relate to some of it. My first cycle was Deca Durabolin followed, after a break, by a "very light" Anavar cycle in 2006. 2 years later, all of sides have gone albeit I cannot sing all the girly sharp notes! Speed in hair growth, hair loss, sleeplessness, lower anger thrreshold, cliteral hypertophy have subsided. I have also lost a lot of the weight I gained but this is also due to not being so strict in my training and eating regime. I miss my bodybuilder physique and want it back. With a little more time on my hands now, I am getting back into my training hopefully in 2 weeks time and intend to run another Anavar cycle in the near future.


Hey Meera, is your avatar an old pic then or current? Traps look excellent in that pic hun.

Sounds like the deca did what i does best and gave you some androgenic sides, fortunately now we have NPP :thumb:

Start light with the Anavar and see how you go, you dont want to end up manly, its not a good look imho  tho some men here love it!

SD


----------



## meera

SportDr, that AV is a post cycle pic a couple of years ago. I am not as big as that at the moment although I am praying that I have a friend = muscle memory.

This time I don't intend to train my legs as they "blow up" too quickly and it's not a good look for me. At my peak, I looked strong and definitely like I bodybuilt but not in a manly way. I am hoping to achieve that look again and a bit more if I am not being greedy lol.

As to the Anavar, what do you recommend as a start and a progressive dosage? Ought I taper it down towards the end of a cycle? I intend to start CEE also with the Anavar - would that mean excessive water retention?


----------



## SD

meera said:


> SportDr, that AV is a post cycle pic a couple of years ago. I am not as big as that at the moment although I am praying that I have a friend = muscle memory.
> 
> This time I don't intend to train my legs as they "blow up" too quickly and it's not a good look for me. At my peak, I looked strong and definitely like I bodybuilt but not in a manly way. I am hoping to achieve that look again and a bit more if I am not being greedy lol.
> 
> As to the Anavar, what do you recommend as a start and a progressive dosage? Ought I taper it down towards the end of a cycle? I intend to start CEE also with the Anavar - would that mean excessive water retention?


Hey Meera, keep at the weights girlfriend and you will be looking muscular again in no time!

Training legs in isolation may not be of benefit to the look you want, but there are cracking exercises that utilise legs that are very anabolic so you should include them, squats, deadlifts, power cleans etc Working legs is a great way to build the entire body if the movements are compound.

I am not the best authority on Var, I haven't used it, had a GF who did to great effect, I know that the dose never exceeded 50mg and from the ladies var threads here I would be inclined to believe she prob didnt go above 25mg od. The CEE will cause intra-muscular water retention, not the same as the estrogenic water so you will be fine. I only use cee as an adjunct for protein and carbohydrates to more easily be absorbed pre and post workout, I dont load with it or anything. Some of the other guys here are using kre-alkalyn from extreme and really like it.

hth

SD


----------



## Zara-Leoni

meera said:


> Nice article. I can relate to some of it. My first cycle was Deca Durabolin followed, after a break, by a "very light" Anavar cycle in 2006. 2 years later, all of sides have gone albeit I cannot sing all the girly sharp notes! Speed in hair growth, hair loss, sleeplessness, lower anger thrreshold, cliteral hypertophy have subsided. I have also lost a lot of the weight I gained but this is also due to not being so strict in my training and eating regime. I miss my bodybuilder physique and want it back. With a little more time on my hands now, I am getting back into my training hopefully in 2 weeks time and intend to run another Anavar cycle in the near future.


meera... it honestly depends whether your anavar is pharma or UG lab....

pharma - I'd say start at 5mgs and if required build up to 10 or 15 max. UG Labs... well the one I have had, I need to use 30-40mgs per day to get an effect. Plus theres always the added worry that there COULD be other ingredients in there that you dont want to be taking....

No need to taper down, CEE shouldnt cause any water retention, and you might want to look into a low dose of nolvadex alongside your anavar as this compliments it well :thumbup1:


----------



## SD

*updated section 18 (Bones) with estrogen as cause of Epiphyseal closure.*

SD


----------



## wrightl6

:thumbup1: hi im lisa, im in my final year at uni training as a nurse, my boyfriend introduced me to this site as he uses it regular, dont really know what to say apart from i started running before xmas....well jogging!!!! but im looking at joining the gym and although i have recently lost weight and now size 12 and aiming for 10 but could do with a good eating plan as prob dont eat enough although i eat healthy!!!! any sugestions!?! :bounce:


----------



## ba baracuss

wrightl6 said:


> :thumbup1: hi im lisa, im in my final year at uni training as a nurse, my boyfriend introduced me to this site as he uses it regular, dont really know what to say apart from i started running before xmas....well jogging!!!! but im looking at joining the gym and although i have recently lost weight and now size 12 and aiming for 10 but could do with a good eating plan as prob dont eat enough although i eat healthy!!!! any sugestions!?! :bounce:


Welcome to the forum.

Try the ladies section here mate: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/


----------



## wrightl6

Oooops sorry thank you!!


----------



## tedder

I told you to join but not completely embarss me lisa, lol.:laugh:


----------



## Ollie B

Excellent Post Sport Dr. Reps for that


----------



## JeffCollins

Its really rocking information here. Thanks for posting.

Genf20


----------



## SD

Updated Hair Loss section to include facial/body hair gain.

SD


----------



## YoungGun

Sport Doc, With the hair loss or possiblilty, i'm correct in saying if it speeds up a pattern you already have, once you come off it will slow down but the damage is done, ireversable so to speak?


----------



## SD

YoungGun said:


> Sport Doc, With the hair loss or possiblilty, i'm correct in saying if it speeds up a pattern you already have, once you come off it will slow down but the damage is done, ireversable so to speak?


That depends on the person mate, my hair loss reverses, others dont. If you are prone then you need to take AAS that doesnt easily convert to DHT. Deca is one such compound. You can use the shampoos as prevention also and keeping doses low can only help mate.

SD


----------



## tabz911

i am taking steriods but have acne n was wondering what could i take to prevent it from gettin worse. any suggestions?? thankz


----------



## hockey

i know you say that deca is ok on the hairline but what other steriods are ok also..... or shud i say which ones shud i keep away from?

cheers


----------



## Guest

Ouch! steriods are pretty damn bad for you by the looks of things!!!!


----------



## androdrigo

Great post, thank you.

I decided to do a short cycle for the first time and I've experienced serious muscle pain/spasms.

Any idea why this is . I ask because I saw no reference on this on your article.

I would appreciate if you could take a moment to reply as I am trying to find out why friends of mine who used the same steroids had no side effects (muscle pains/stiffness etc)

Thank you again

andreas


----------



## SD

Hi Andrigo,

My guess, the pain and spasm is because you have worked your muscle harder than it is is used to working due to the extra motor unit recruitment from the steroids. It will pass with adequate time to rest.

Alternatively if you used a water retaining steroid without using an AI, it could just have been a heavy pump.

Lastly it could be an electrolyte imbalance, try an electrolyte formula, my protein do one.

hth

SD


----------



## zensec

nice post tought me a few new things


----------



## Straffy

??


----------



## ruffdry

Help needed

Hi guyz I have decided to take the plunge but need to do so with your help and all the right knowledge, i have been doing some reading, that`s why i joined

I am a big lad

6ft 2"

Weight 280 lbs

Neck 18.5

Chest 49

Heavy thighs & calfs (gifted legs)

Training off on 2001 to date

Need to get to 230 lbs X frame

Been out of the game for 3 years due to job, now im back have 6 training days at 1.1/2 hours

Weak points: middle delts & chest top upper out seems to be fleshy

Have tried Mag 10, M1t, Superdrol 4 cycles in the past ptc ALRI Restore, Designer Supplements Rebound, Novedex XT, Designer Supplements Rebound XT

Winny on for a month at 30mg aday 6 wks off repeat

Got hold of 8 boxs of winny 4 years ago still sitting on 3 boxs winny

Help what to do


----------



## T.F.

Start a new thread in the right section mate, this thread isn't for planning cycles on.


----------



## PurpleOnes

Other side effects are not as bad but I'm mostly concerned about cancers and heart problems.

Is that impotency thing only post cycle and it will come back?


----------



## mluke

Thanks for this


----------



## LRB

19. General

Increased cancer risk, reduced Immune system, increased Insulin resistance simulating Type 2 Diabetes, decreased thyroid function through reduction of TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone).

Excellent nutrition, anti oxidant supplementation, combat free redicals, fresh fruit and veg in diet. Quit smoking!

can someone explain the Isulin resistance and decreased thyroid function risks?? Can steroids alone do this? or is this only a risk to users that take throid meds, and Slin?


----------



## VeneCZ

LRB said:


> 19. General
> 
> Increased cancer risk, reduced Immune system, increased Insulin resistance simulating Type 2 Diabetes, decreased thyroid function through reduction of TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone).
> 
> Excellent nutrition, anti oxidant supplementation, combat free redicals, fresh fruit and veg in diet. Quit smoking!
> 
> can someone explain the Isulin resistance and decreased thyroid function risks?? Can steroids alone do this? or is this only a risk to users that take throid meds, and Slin?


My guess is that it has to do with exogenous administration of thyroid hormones and insulin. Taking exogenous stuff will make the endocrine system to stop its own production of the hormone itself. I'm relating to TSH, insulin and probably every hormone in your body.

Simply if you do hormone cycle (be it AAS or thyroid hormones), natural production of that hormone is reduced(depending on dose I'd guess) bc body has enough of the hormone in your body by exogenous "supplementation"...why make more?


----------



## LRB

VeneCZ said:


> My guess is that it has to do with exogenous administration of thyroid hormones and insulin. Taking exogenous stuff will make the endocrine system to stop its own production of the hormone itself. I'm relating to TSH, insulin and probably every hormone in your body.
> 
> Simply if you do hormone cycle (be it AAS or thyroid hormones), natural production of that hormone is reduced(depending on dose I'd guess) bc body has enough of the hormone in your body by exogenous "supplementation"...why make more?


OK that's good to hear as i do not mess around with insulin and thyroid hormones


----------

